# New board a little bit damage during shipping



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi All,

I am a newbie-begineer to snowboarding, just few rides in past 2 years.
I order my board on petergleen.com, cause their burton process has really nice price.

The problem is when I got the board, it seems there is a little damage on the nose of the board.
I attach the picture, and my question is does everyone think this is a serious dent or its just a small damage, you will also have some after a few rides.

cause it seem I will have to pay the shipping for the return, I really dont wanna waste money and time shipping from NY to FL ....

Thanx for everyone's advise


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

It's definitely not worth returning over, maybe send them out an email and see if you can get a few bucks off... otherwise, you'll get that within the first hour of riding.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

You'll get worse than that when your buddy throws his board on top of yours when loading the car :laugh:

I agree with above, try and get some money back for it or something.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Modelag (Feb 3, 2011)

april fools joke haha.. i have the same board. i really like it


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you fucking serious?


April fools?


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> April fools?


I am sorry to make everyone's inconvenience.....
This is my first board, so I am kind of serious about it.
But, it seems I am to serious....lol

again, still thanx to everyone's patient


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh for fucks sake 10 minutes in a lift line that thing will look more battered than Jena Jameson after Tito Ortiz raged some of his roids.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's ok man to order something new, and want it to be new, even if it's going to get thrashed in 1 run.

Don't worry about it just go ride it. Take it over some rocks so that little bump will seem even smaller.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

lol no big deal, you'll get those scratches the second you get in the lift line by dumb skiers bumping your board


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

I think your board looks to be in top notch shape. 

On the same note, I just received my board (not going to mentions the company yet) and this is how my top surface looked when I opened the box. It appears as if I was sent an floor model because the stock was low. Would you return this board? 

Never Summer 2011 SL 153 $509


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Chosen_OnE said:


> I think your board looks to be in top notch shape.
> 
> On the same note, I just received my board (not going to mentions the company yet) and this is how my top surface looked when I opened the box. It appears as if I was sent an floor model because the stock was low. Would you return this board?
> 
> Never Summer 2011 SL 153 $509


thats on the verge of being something you should send back. its got some pretty bad scratches on it.


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

Hodgepodge said:


> thats on the verge of being something you should send back. its got some pretty bad scratches on it.


I was looking for the company to at least provide a discounted price, but they can only provide a discount on a future purchase. They said I would need to pay for the return shipping as the damage was strictly cosmetic and wouldn't affect my performance. I doubt NS would agree with their views.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow there's some gaping vaginas in here. Oh no I have a scratch on my board! What did you do buy it for wall art?


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Wow there's some gaping vaginas in here. Oh no I have a scratch on my board! What did you do buy it for wall art?


Again, I'm sure you'd say the same thing if you just bought your first new car and you found a few small dings on the door. But wait, you'd probably get that the first time you parked your new ride at Ikea. I understand it's a cosmetic thing, but I have some simple expectation when I buy new (not used). Trust me, I'm not looking for sympathy. Just comparing my situation to the next guys.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a snowboard not a Monet. People have become too scared to have something be scuffed in fear someone might mock them.


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well it could sort of be like art. The board is the canvas, the scratches are the art. Who wouldn't want to show off the gash they got in their board attempting some insane trick? It just sucks that the board already has scratches so he doesn't have a clean "canvas" to work on


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's a snowboard not a Monet. People have become too scared to have something be scuffed in fear someone might mock them.


It's not about being mocked. Who gives a fuck about that. It's about paying full price for an item that isn't in perfect new condition. I'm all for buying something with scuff marks on it. Hell I love open boxes. If they come with an open box price. It's about the value. If it's scratched, mark it scratch and dent and I'll buy it. Those are the best deals.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I would want my new board to be perfect, but since you got it for a "really nice price" and would have to pay for return shipping, I wouldn't worry about it. It's very minor damage. I'm not very delicate with any of my sports equipment but if I pay full price then I do like to be the one responsible for the first ding. After I get that first ding out of the way it's open season, come what may.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's a snowboard not a Monet. People have become too scared to have something be scuffed in fear someone might mock them.


calm down buddy. how would you feel if your board came to you will all the graphic fucked up because it was covered in bad scratches? i understand its cosmetic, but im pretty sure nobody wants something they buy brand new to look like its been used


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Hodgepodge said:


> calm down buddy. how would you feel if your board came to you will all the graphic fucked up because it was covered in bad scratches? i understand its cosmetic, but im pretty sure nobody wants something they buy brand new to look like its been used


Does BA even have to buy anything? I figured that people give him his stuff.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Does BA even have to buy anything? I figured that people give him his stuff.


sounds like he gets most of his stuff and when he's done with it after 2 days, he just gets new shit


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hodgepodge said:


> calm down buddy. how would you feel if your board came to you will all the graphic fucked up because it was covered in bad scratches? i understand its cosmetic, but im pretty sure nobody wants something they buy brand new to look like its been used


Which one I've had hundreds of decks come to me like that. It's a snowboard it arrives and within hours it's going to be slammed on jibs, rocks, and gapers.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Hodgepodge said:


> sounds like he gets most of his stuff and when he's done with it after 2 days, he just gets new shit


It'd be sweet to not to have to pay for any new equipment, wouldn't it? Gimme gimme!


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't know if Burton Avenger will get the car joke....he ain't buying one anytime soon, LOL.

Look, I understand the issue with the second board that had pictures. The point missing here, is that you can get a slightly used demo for 30-40% off in the beginning of the season. With a few scratches like that. And it's 30% off.

Point being, if you buy something new, it should be new. Not dinged or scratched. If you wanted one scratched, you'd be a slightly used demo and get some value for it.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The fact that BA has gone through hundreds of boards means he has been desensitized to that "Brand-New" feeling. It's like a new car: you baby it, clean it, and be careful not to scuff anything. Pretty soon you start caring less and less though, and before you know it you're ollieing rocks and not thinking much of the consequences. I rode my old board down some log trails that had like 3 inches of snow, and fucked the everloving shit out of the bottom. Did I care? No.

After another season I'll probably feel the same about my Evo.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Chosen_OnE said:


> I think your board looks to be in top notch shape.
> 
> On the same note, I just received my board (not going to mentions the company yet) and this is how my top surface looked when I opened the box. It appears as if I was sent an floor model because the stock was low. Would you return this board?
> 
> Never Summer 2011 SL 153 $509


looks like a board that was on the shelf.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Chosen_OnE said:


> I think your board looks to be in top notch shape.
> 
> On the same note, I just received my board (not going to mentions the company yet) and this is how my top surface looked when I opened the box. It appears as if I was sent an floor model because the stock was low. Would you return this board?
> 
> Never Summer 2011 SL 153 $509


Aren't those marks just superficial smudges that will buff out?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

no, if you look closely at the first picture it is clearly scratched. i would be pretty pissed if i paid for a brand new board and it came in scratched like that. sure it's a snowboard and it's going to get scratched eventually but if you paid for a new board it should look new.


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and understanding (from some, lol). 

I guess I have a week or so to decide if I'm going to return it. So, when's the next Never Summer line-up coming out? I hear the new boards have a scratch resistant top layer. ROFL!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

dont bother returning it. just write up a bad reveiw about the seller and i'll bump it all night LOL!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

This is one of the worst threads ever. At least you people can buy snowboards in the first place instead of living in mud huts in africa. its a few scratches, omg. A snowboard is not a car. you are not going to do to a car what you do to a snowboard so that argument is void.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

I understand when buying something new, you expect it to be tip top.

I wouldn't send it back, but I would definitely want to hear a little more out of the seller than, "go f#$% yourself." Maybe some free shit, a discount, a lift ticket somewhere, I dunno, just something to make you feel a little better about getting something that was a tad scratched up, but the good part is they aren't scratches that are going to hurt performance. I just think sending it back would kind of be a waste of time and money. 

Look at it this way though, now you don't have to worry about getting that first scratch, cause its gonna happen. Throw some stickers on it and you're good to go.


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

ptapia said:


> I understand when buying something new, you expect it to be tip top.
> 
> I wouldn't send it back, but I would definitely want to hear a little more out of the seller than, "go f#$% yourself." Maybe some free shit, a discount, a lift ticket somewhere, I dunno, just something to make you feel a little better about getting something that was a tad scratched up, but the good part is they aren't scratches that are going to hurt performance. I just think sending it back would kind of be a waste of time and money.
> 
> Look at it this way though, now you don't have to worry about getting that first scratch, cause its gonna happen. Throw some stickers on it and you're good to go.


At this point, I'm probably not going to send the board back. I'll just slap a few sticker on the top and forget the whole deal.

We'll see if Salty Peaks provides a worth while discount. If not, I'll just take my money to the next shop.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

ptapia said:


> I understand when buying something new, you expect it to be tip top.
> 
> I wouldn't send it back, but I would definitely want to hear a little more out of the seller than, "go f#$% yourself." Maybe some free shit, a discount, a lift ticket somewhere, I dunno, just something to make you feel a little better about getting something that was a tad scratched up, but the good part is they aren't scratches that are going to hurt performance. I just think sending it back would kind of be a waste of time and money.
> 
> Look at it this way though, now you don't have to worry about getting that first scratch, cause its gonna happen. Throw some stickers on it and you're good to go.


As a consumer you have every right to complain a bit to the seller. i wouldn't go try to return the item but maybe give you a discount on another purchase (jacket,pants,goggles, etc.). Remember to be calm and collected, no need to call frustrated and angry. if they won't give you a discount than oh well, but it doesn't hurt to try.

I worked at an online retail before and one thing that can slow the return process is if the seller say's it was the courier's fault for the damage. 

good luck to the OP on this issue...


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

itzzzberny said:


> As a consumer you have every right to complain a bit to the seller. i wouldn't go try to return the item but maybe give you a discount on another purchase (jacket,pants,goggles, etc.). Remember to be calm and collected, no need to call frustrated and angry. if they won't give you a discount than oh well, but it doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> I worked at an online retail before and one thing that can slow the return process is if the seller say's it was the courier's fault for the damage.
> 
> good luck to the OP on this issue...


I just got the mail from the store, I can get another 15% off, or a free return. Of course, I choose the 15% off.

Thanx everyone


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's the best result right there


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

IMO the Ns Sl should have been Brand new without damage. He paid full retail for what is now essentially last seasons board, and it is also cosmetically damaged. I have a 10 year old NS premier that is in better condition than that board. I'd be pissed. Hell evo had the same board for 359 a few weeks ago.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

racer357 said:


> IMO the Ns Sl should have been Brand new without damage. He paid full retail for what is now essentially last seasons board, and it is also cosmetically damaged. I have a 10 year old NS premier that is in better condition than that board. I'd be pissed. Hell evo had the same board for 359 a few weeks ago.


If your board is 10 years old and in better condition you must spend a lot of time looking at it and not a lot of time riding it.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If your board is 10 years old and in better condition you must spend a lot of time looking at it and not a lot of time riding it.


+1. I'm gonna have to agree with BA on this one. A 10 year old board looking better than a new board with cosmetic damage the size of a nail head on the top sheet. That seems a bit odd.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Depending on what you ride, you can keep a board in relatively new "exterior" shape for a long time. I haven't put a new gouge in my Evo since rockseason. My helmet and goggles on the other hand look like they got in a fight with a cougar, and not the one that hangs out in seedy bars.

Not to derail your point though, I agree with you guys.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Depending on what you ride, you can keep a board in relatively new "exterior" shape for a long time. I haven't put a new gouge in my Evo since rockseason. My helmet and goggles on the other hand look like they got in a fight with a cougar, and not the one that hangs out in seedy bars.
> 
> Not to derail your point though, I agree with you guys.


well top sheet getting chipped at is normal. people banging their board/ski into yours while waiting in line for the lift is the biggest culprit.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Probably why my topsheet isn't fucked up. People aren't fucking morons and ride on top of your board at my mountain. It also helps that there are almost never any lift lines, and that I don't ride the bunny chairs.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't have much issue with lift lines either, and I don't care for hitting the ground much any more so I stay away from rails logs etc. Therefore my top sheet is still pretty close to perfect.
The point is if I pay retail price for a NEW board, It better be new when I get it. That would be like one of my 1000.00 + custom painted helmets arriving with a CHIP in it. Yes I am going to fuck it up in the race car, but I didn't pay for it to arrive that way.

It also helps that I live in Indiana. The slopes here arent on rocky surfaces when there isnt snow. They are grass covered cow pastures in the summer so there really isnt much to slide over under the snow.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

rgrwilco said:


> This is one of the worst threads ever. At least you people can buy snowboards in the first place instead of living in mud huts in africa. its a few scratches, omg. A snowboard is not a car. you are not going to do to a car what you do to a snowboard so that argument is void.


because we don't live in mud huts in africa we should accept scratched boards that we paid retail for. sounds like a weak argument. :laugh:


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

*Update:* The manager from Salty Peaks replied back and offered to take the board back for a full refund and send a return shipping label at no extra cost. They also gave me the option to knock off 10% of the board for an in store credit or $25 cash back if I decided to keep the board. I'm satisfied they took the extra step to provide a good resolution and considered my point of view. All in all I would continue shopping with them just because of good custom service. :thumbsup:


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

MistahTaki said:


> because we don't live in mud huts in africa we should accept scratched boards that we paid retail for. sounds like a weak argument. :laugh:


your right, it is a weak argument. I just don't understand it personally. I would have kept it, its just a scratch. anyway, im glad that your situation was rectified OP. Nice to see a shop stand behind their sales.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

Chosen_OnE said:


> *Update:* The manager from Salty Peaks replied back and offered to take the board back for a full refund and send a return shipping label at no extra cost. They also gave me the option to knock off 10% of the board for an in store credit or $25 cash back if I decided to keep the board. I'm satisfied they took the extra step to provide a good resolution and considered my point of view. All in all I would continue shopping with them just because of good custom service. :thumbsup:


That's pretty awesome of them. +respect for good customer service.


----------

